# How to get a real job?



## loquaciousintrovert (May 23, 2011)

I'm 27 and I've never made more than 12,000 a year. That's pathetic. There are people way younger than me making much more. I feel so hopeless.

How did people get real jobs? I want to make at least 25,000 per year...and not be treated like garbage.

I just want a real, adult, properly paid job, not a ****ty retail or food service where I barely scrape by.

I need more.


----------



## humourless (Sep 27, 2011)

sounds about the same as unemployment benefits here!
re-train...I did re-training in my 50's so its not too late for you.

move overseas is one option too


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

If you have a bachelor's degree you can teach English in Korea, China, and Japan.


----------



## loquaciousintrovert (May 23, 2011)

Could I stay in the U.S.? Jeez.

Blah, sorry, I'm just so frustrated. I didn't realize how truly horrible my pay is at my age.


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

komorikun said:


> If you have a bachelor's degree you can teach English in Korea, China, and Japan.


I don't think ESL teachers get paid much. Maybe about $20,000 for one school-year. Or perhaps things have changed.


----------



## loquaciousintrovert (May 23, 2011)

I hear how horrible the economy is...but then read about people younger than me making ridiculous amounts of money. I know this sounds like a typical "life isn't fair" whine, but I DID get an education...and I haven't benefited from it at all.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

foe said:


> I don't think ESL teachers get paid much. Maybe about $20,000 for one school-year. Or perhaps things have changed.


I'm not sure about China or Korea but the minimum in Japan was 250,000 yen per month, which is about $3200. You can make extra by teaching privates or working at a bar (especially if you're female). I've heard that you can save a lot of money in South Korea because they pay for your housing and the cost of living is low.


----------



## loquaciousintrovert (May 23, 2011)

I don't particularly feel like traveling to Asia right now, especially not for the sole purpose of having a job. If I went there, it would be to see things, not work.

Hoping to hear from others, maybe even the twentysomethings with real jobs.


----------



## loquaciousintrovert (May 23, 2011)

foe said:


> I don't think ESL teachers get paid much. Maybe about $20,000 for one school-year. Or perhaps things have changed.


Hey, I found your thread. You know how I feel. 

Another frustrating thing is I have a pile of student loan debt that is four times my annual income. Horrifying.

I want to be able to pay it off. I can't do that now. 

What a waste. I wish I hadn't gone to college now!!! Or at least hadn't been such a moron to borrow four times my yearly pay in loans for a degree that clearly hasn't helped me pay them. Getting a job just to pay off debt from the education that was supposed to help you. What a joke.


----------



## fonz (Oct 15, 2008)

Could you ask for more hours at your current workplace? I'm assuming you're only part time based on that income


----------



## loquaciousintrovert (May 23, 2011)

Nope, and this is why.

The amount I'm working is already putting an enormous emotional strain on me. Working more at my current ****ty job is not the answer I'm looking for.

I'm looking for a job that doesn't suck, that I can enjoy, AND that pays more.

I have SA, as you might imagine, and strangers in my face all day...yeah...not interested in increasing that misery. For only a little bit more money may I add. If I could get full time, I'd make maybe 20k a year. Maybe. That is still ****ty pay...for ****ty work.


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

Learn a high demand skill. Generally, the harder the skill is to get, the more the pay. You should also match what skill you seek with your aptitude.


----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

Get to know people with good paying jobs, Get on where they are. 


Or Move to Australia where's the economy is doing good.




Too bad those are not easy to do


----------



## loquaciousintrovert (May 23, 2011)

1. I have SA.

2. That would be awesome until I got deported.


----------



## Adam81980 (Oct 13, 2011)

loquaciousintrovert said:


> I'm 27 and I've never made more than 12,000 a year. That's pathetic. There are people way younger than me making much more. I feel so hopeless.
> 
> How did people get real jobs? I want to make at least 25,000 per year...and not be treated like garbage.
> 
> ...


 I don't know what kind of food jobs you've been doing, but I delivered pizza, full-time, for nine years during my twenties. I use to make between $30-40K per year, 2/3rds of it untaxed tips. (as is the norm in the delivery business) And this was in Maine at that! The second poorest state in the country!


----------



## humourless (Sep 27, 2011)

loquaciousintrovert said:


> I don't particularly feel like traveling to Asia right now, especially not for the sole purpose of having a job. If I went there, it would be to see things, not work.
> 
> *Hoping to hear from others, maybe even the twentysomethings with real jobs*.


So advice from us oldies wasn't that useful?
Tsk Tsk......!!


----------



## humourless (Sep 27, 2011)

Adam81980 said:


> I don't know what kind of food jobs you've been doing, but I delivered pizza, full-time, for nine years during my twenties. I use to make between $30-40K per year, 2/3rds of it untaxed tips. (as is the norm in the delivery business) And this was in Maine at that! The second poorest state in the country!


Sounds like you can earn reasonable money in the US if you're prepared to accept the pain.


----------



## loquaciousintrovert (May 23, 2011)

humourless said:


> So advice from us oldies wasn't that useful?
> Tsk Tsk......!!


Of course it's useful, but I expect older people have had time to get established careers and do a bit better financially...BUT...of course, that's not always true, I work at ****mart along with women in their 60s...do I want that as my future? NO!

I thought about delivering pizza...but I've heard it's dangerous for women to do it...dammit.

I sound like such a whiner, I know. I'm just so, so frustrated.


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

^get a job as a waitress. it could be rough for someone with SA but if you get hired by a fancy restaurant place, you have a good chance of making good money.


----------



## loquaciousintrovert (May 23, 2011)

Yeah, inevitably someone would complain I wasn't being nice or whatever.

On the other hand, faking nice could pay very well, unlike my current job as a cashier, where I have absolutely zero incentive to be nice to rude *******s. Other than the threat of losing my job, which I could give a **** about at this point.


----------



## Adam81980 (Oct 13, 2011)

humourless said:


> Sounds like you can earn reasonable money in the US if you're prepared to accept the pain.


 Wasn't particular painfully. During an eight hour shift, you're in the car by yourself with no oversight or other co-workers for about two thirds of the shift, just driving around listening to the radio. Pretty low stress! After a while you get so use to greeting people that your whole approach is almost scripted and flawless. They don't even know you have SA!

If somebody is a self medicating pot smoker, it's a great job, too. Delivery people are notorious for being smokers. I was blazing everyday the first six years and getting paid to do so! Because I'm already considered quiet, reserved, weird, etc. nobody ever noticed!

$30-40K is on the low end of the earning scale in the USA, but you can get by reasonably comfortably if you're single and have no kids. Drivers in the larger and wealthier metro areas can make more. Probably about $40K? Not bad for what's commonly deemed a dead end, minimum wage job! I always had the last laugh when people would give me crap for doing it, yet they'd been out of college for 3-7 years and were living at home and making less!


----------



## humourless (Sep 27, 2011)

Just comparing the money to OP's paltry 12/13000 per annum. But maybe that was part-time.


----------



## veron (Apr 29, 2009)

May I ask in what field were you educated in, and what do you do at the moment?


----------



## Knowbody (Jul 5, 2011)

it could be worse


I'm 25 and doesn't know what it feels like to hold more than 200 dollars in my hand.


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

have you thought about admin work. usually decent pay and full time. post your resume on various job searching sites like monster, and hope for someone to email you back. also search for jobs actively of course.


----------



## dehiscence (Nov 21, 2011)

Well, I *know* this option is not for everyone - it depends on how functional you are with SA, I guess - but the military worked for me. I fought the idea for so long, but after several years of doing the "no call, no show" deal, I caved and joined up. I thought I would despise this job, but it's honestly been the best decision I've ever made in my life!

I won't lie and say it isn't stressful in it's own way - particularly in the beginning (boot camp, etc.), when you are being scrutinized over every little thing. Once you understand that it's a mind game to cull the herd, it's not so bad though. The pay is pretty good; some is even non-taxable! You can look up base pay charts online if you're curious. There are also allotments for Housing (BAH) and for Subsistence (BAS) on TOP of your base pay. I've been in for just three years, and with allotments, I make about $40k/yr. last I checked. Each year congress approves a percentage pay raise for military to match inflation, etc. In short, if you're prepared to work you're butt off, you can get a lot out of it. They even have a loan re-payment program to help pay off college debts. If you have a bachelor's degree, you can even try to come in as an officer - and they make GOOD money! It all depends on how severely your SA affects your professional life, though. I assume since you said you work at Wal-mart that you can at least handle dealing with people on a day-to-day basis?


----------



## loquaciousintrovert (May 23, 2011)

No thanks. Enough people on here talk about their real jobs that make at least twice what mine do that I'm sure there are other options besides the military, which I have no interest in (I'm a woman, for a start--no interest in an institution that treats human beings similar to me like crap).

I hate to say this but people I KNOW are dumber than me get paid twice what I do. That's not right.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Kind of hard for people to give advice if you don't list your skills, work experience, and education.


----------



## humourless (Sep 27, 2011)

dehiscence said:


> Well, I *know* this option is not for everyone - it depends on how functional you are with SA, I guess - but the military worked for me. I fought the idea for so long, but after several years of doing the "no call, no show" deal, I caved and joined up. I thought I would despise this job, but it's honestly been the best decision I've ever made in my life!
> 
> I won't lie and say it isn't stressful in it's own way - particularly in the beginning (boot camp, etc.), when you are being scrutinized over every little thing. Once you understand that it's a mind game to cull the herd, it's not so bad though. The pay is pretty good; some is even non-taxable! You can look up base pay charts online if you're curious. There are also allotments for Housing (BAH) and for Subsistence (BAS) on TOP of your base pay. I've been in for just three years, and with allotments, I make about $40k/yr. last I checked. Each year congress approves a percentage pay raise for military to match inflation, etc. In short, if you're prepared to work you're butt off, you can get a lot out of it. They even have a loan re-payment program to help pay off college debts. If you have a bachelor's degree, you can even try to come in as an officer - and they make GOOD money! It all depends on how severely your SA affects your professional life, though. I assume since you said you work at Wal-mart that you can at least handle dealing with people on a day-to-day basis?


 sorry I pressed the wrong button


----------



## loquaciousintrovert (May 23, 2011)

komorikun said:


> Kind of hard for people to give advice if you don't list your skills, work experience, and education.


I have a B.A. in Comparative Literature. And I know some people would say that's a useless major and the source of my problem, but whatever. I have no work experience except crappy food service jobs and Walmart. *sigh*

As for my skills...I have some. I can type, I can run a cash register (blech), and I can do a lot of other things. Those weren't the best examples. Then again, there are people who make a lot of money who are useless at doing anything, so...

I don't know, it's just frustrating. I don't even have a resume. Everything in my resume is complete crap and would never help me get a job.

It seems so easy for everyone else...and it's frustrating when people younger than you are able to do so well when you can't do ****.


----------



## dehiscence (Nov 21, 2011)

loquaciousintrovert said:


> No thanks. Enough people on here talk about their real jobs that make at least twice what mine do that I'm sure there are other options besides the military, which I have no interest in (I'm a woman, for a start--no interest in an institution that treats human beings similar to me like crap).
> 
> I hate to say this but people I KNOW are dumber than me get paid twice what I do. That's not right.


There are plenty of women in the military... my current boss is a 27 y.o. woman, actually! It's worth looking into - I didn't think it was my thing either. It may be worth noting that I work in a health-care setting, so maybe things are just different where I work?

Yes, unfortunately, it seems like a person's salary is often inversely proportional to how smart hey are! :no Sad... I've seen some very intelligent people struggling to get by and met some complete morons who are wealthy.


----------



## emptybottle2 (Jan 18, 2009)

You probably have good enough computer skills for data entry jobs. 

If you want an office job, you can get a volunteer gig as administrative support for a couple of hours a week, and put that on your resume. I eventually got to be considered for jobs at my volunteer places even though they knew my only paid work experience (at 25) was a lousy few months in retail.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I think you're either going to have to volunteer, as emptybottle2 said, to spiff up the resume or get a master's degree in something useful. People mention teaching English abroad or the military because they will hire most anyone, but of course there is a catch.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Post-grad classes and three internships.


----------



## VanDamMan (Nov 2, 2009)

loquaciousintrovert said:


> Of course it's useful, but I expect older people have had time to get established careers and do a bit better financially...BUT...of course, that's not always true, I work at ****mart along with women in their 60s...do I want that as my future? NO!
> 
> I thought about delivering pizza...but I've heard it's dangerous for women to do it...dammit.
> 
> I sound like such a whiner, I know. I'm just so, so frustrated.


Listen to the old people and retrain. If you have no marketable skills and can be easily replaced, most businesses will treat poorly. There are no short cuts.

One thing you might not realize you have is the absence of pressure. When you move up in your career, you basically exchange more money for less time and more pressure.


----------



## loquaciousintrovert (May 23, 2011)

Dealing with ****faces who treat me any way they want is pressure. People with better jobs make more money and nobody tells them to **** off, calls them a *****, makes fun of their name, or tells them to smile. People don't come up to them with slimy ****ing coffee cups saying "Can you throw this away for me?" It just doesn't happen. They have more freedom and if they feel sick, they don't get closer to being jobless. They have real sick days.

I am not going back to school. I can't. I have $44,000 of student loan debt already, and no desire to add to it. Also, my gpa isn't even good enough to get into grad school (failed three semesters thanks to a broken heart), so I couldn't even if I wanted to.

The idea of working without being paid is like being punched in the stomach, a bit.


----------



## hmnut (Aug 8, 2011)

loquaciousintrovert said:


> Dealing with ****faces who treat me any way they want is pressure. People with better jobs make more money and nobody tells them to **** off, calls them a *****, makes fun of their name, or tells them to smile. People don't come up to them with slimy ****ing coffee cups saying "Can you throw this away for me?" It just doesn't happen. They have more freedom and if they feel sick, they don't get closer to being jobless. They have real sick days.
> 
> I am not going back to school. I can't. I have $44,000 of student loan debt already, and no desire to add to it. Also, my gpa isn't even good enough to get into grad school (failed three semesters thanks to a broken heart), so I couldn't even if I wanted to.
> 
> The idea of working without being paid is like being punched in the stomach, a bit.


Sorry I don't have a real answer for you, just letting you know I feel your pain and then some.

I have a BA in Psychology, and Political Science, 2 years of Law School, and I am certified to teach middle school and high school history. I have 1 year work experience as a Assistant Director and Volunteer Coordinator at a Chapter of the American Red Cross and 7 years as an Office Assistant at a major university.

With all that under my belt I make less than $10 grand a year. The majority of my friends make at least, AT LEAST, 4 times what I make. They are talking about buying homes while I can barely afford to buy off the $1 menu at McDonald's.

One of the major issues with my SA is I make so little money I literally CAN'T afford to socialize. Gas cost money, food cost money, pretty much leaving your house cost money (and staying in your house cost money too). I have friends who think I am being a big jerk because I don't spend time with them but it is I am embarrassed, they all have "grown up" jobs while I am in my 30s and barely make as much as a kid with a decent paper route.

My only advice is work on your resume and send it everywhere. If you have a BA in Comp Lit you can do most Administrative Assistant stuff, also look into Advertising Agencies My Mom works at one, and she says they hire a lot of Liberal Arts type BAs.

Good Luck.


----------



## emptybottle2 (Jan 18, 2009)

loquaciousintrovert said:


> I am not going back to school. I can't. I have $44,000 of student loan debt already, and no desire to add to it. Also, my gpa isn't even good enough to get into grad school (failed three semesters thanks to a broken heart), so I couldn't even if I wanted to.
> 
> The idea of working without being paid is like being punched in the stomach, a bit.


Two hours of volunteering a week to improve your resume isn't gonna kill you -- It takes way less effort than going back to school. You'll gain at least one professional reference. That's very useful.


----------



## Nick9075 (May 25, 2010)

I have a BA in Accounting & MS in Finance and cannot find ANY job not one paying $10 hour not paying $50,000 a year either. I am living off savings and unemployment. It seems like I have very very few options now either to start a new career because of my age (I am 36) or to go back to school (when I inquire about different programs I get a very standoffish response)

I am also in Massachusetts where the OP is from and I can't find anything or I am blacklisted because I had a few temp jobs that ended after a few days without any explanation


----------



## Nick9075 (May 25, 2010)

loquaciousintrovert said:


> No thanks. Enough people on here talk about their real jobs that make at least twice what mine do that I'm sure there are other options besides the military, which I have no interest in (I'm a woman, for a start--no interest in an institution that treats human beings similar to me like crap).
> 
> I hate to say this but people I KNOW are dumber than me get paid twice what I do. That's not right.


I know in my field and education practically everyone my age is making in the six figures and I cannot find a temp job paying $18 an hour.


----------



## loquaciousintrovert (May 23, 2011)

It's been suggested to me that I move to a city where there are more jobs available, but I can't move when I have no money to do so. And moving just for a job seems pathetic. I know I need to leave, but I don't want to leave like that.

I don't need six figures, I just need to be able to pay off my ****ty debt and then live a comfortable life where my bills are all paid. That's all I ask.


----------



## Nameless (Feb 6, 2009)

humourless said:


> re-train...I did re-training in my 50's so its not too late for you.


What did you re-train in? What made you decide? And are you glad you did? I always keep thinking I'm too old (27) to go back to school. I feel a bit hopeful after reading your post


----------



## Nameless (Feb 6, 2009)

loquaciousintrovert said:


> I'm 27 and I've never made more than 12,000 a year. That's pathetic. There are people way younger than me making much more. I feel so hopeless.
> 
> How did people get real jobs? I want to make at least 25,000 per year...and not be treated like garbage.
> 
> ...


I understand how you feel, I really do. I'm in the *exact* same position as you, the only difference is I have difficulty even getting a retail job.

Everyone in this thread provided a lot of good suggestions and there isn't much more you can do. There is no secret that will just make you get a good job tomorrow. I know, I know, it's not fair that you don't have a proper job and others with lot less might be making more. You can think about how unfair the world is and feel helpless (which in turn will just make you depressed) or actively try to make your situation better by volunteering, going back to school, internships, or whatever etc.


----------



## Nick9075 (May 25, 2010)

Nameless said:


> I understand how you feel, I really do. I'm in the *exact* same position as you, the only difference is I have difficulty even getting a retail job.
> 
> Everyone in this thread provided a lot of good suggestions and there isn't much more you can do. There is no secret that will just make you get a good job tomorrow. I know, I know, it's not fair that you don't have a proper job and others with lot less might be making more. You can think about how unfair the world is and feel helpless (which in turn will just make you depressed) or actively try to make your situation better by volunteering, going back to school, internships, or whatever etc.


It is very hard and frustrating when you think you are doing something that prevents you from being hired. I have been on MANY interviews that I thought went well and never heard back or got a rejection letter.

I went to an interview out of state, drove 600 miles each way. The company basically told me at the end of the interview that they had 'no openings but would keep me in mind'. This was after three prior phone interviews with this company and being invited to come down for an in person interview (which they did not offer to reimburse any part of)


----------



## Nameless (Feb 6, 2009)

Nick9075 said:


> It is very hard and frustrating when you think you are doing something that prevents you from being hired. I have been on MANY interviews that I thought went well and never heard back or got a rejection letter.


I completely understand. I've spent months wondering what's wrong with me, as I couldn't seem to get a job. I spent hours and hours analyzing myself and it was never helpful. It always made me feel depressed because I would only focus on the negatives to the point where I felt completely useless.



> I went to an interview out of state, drove 600 miles each way. The company basically told me at the end of the interview that they had 'no openings but would keep me in mind'. This was after three prior phone interviews with this company and being invited to come down for an in person interview (which they did not offer to reimburse any part of)


That really sucks. I had a similar experience, to a lesser extent. They called me for an interview once and when I went they said they already found the right candidate. It's a good thing I didn't have to travel 1200 miles.

One things I really hate about the whole hiring process is the lack of feedback. It's not a big deal if you reject me, just make it clear and tell me why.


----------



## VanDamMan (Nov 2, 2009)

loquaciousintrovert said:


> It's been suggested to me that I move to a city where there are more jobs available, but I can't move when I have no money to do so. And moving just for a job seems* pathetic.* I know I need to leave, but I don't want to leave like that.
> 
> I don't need six figures, I just need to be able to pay off my ****ty debt and then live a comfortable life where my bills are all paid. That's all I ask.


Why? If there aren't any jobs that pay well in your area, why not move to an area where they do pay well. Doesn't seem too complicated.


----------



## loquaciousintrovert (May 23, 2011)

I can't move if I have no money to even travel somewhere.


----------



## Nick9075 (May 25, 2010)

I can move to another myself, the thing is that my job history is so bad I doubt it would make a difference. I was rejected for a seasonal FedEx job paying $9.50 an hour because I couldn't pass the background check because of credit


----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)

I am in exact same position. I have useless bachelors in law, but i can forget that line of work right away... impossible with SA. I have no other usefull skills, all i can hope for is a ****ty retail job or something. There is always a possibility to start something on your own, but that is kind of hard. :/


----------



## ilsr (Aug 29, 2010)

At my last job I trained a nice young lady who previously was in the Navy. She wasn't really a technically minded lady, but she learned eventually and was pleasant and positive yet new selfish managers would boss and push her around (as they did me too). Her greatest skill was her social skills and my SA ruined my career. It's all about SA.

I was supposed to be a local manager of my own department especially after my co-workers were all laid off. But guess what, due to my SA and bad social skills new managers and others who didn't accept me antagonized me and ran over my position like I was still a gopher boy which I ended up being in the end. The guy before me in my position had all the power and freedom I remember and then I found out all the new managers were still paid more than I was. Talk about being taken advantage of for six years!
It didn't help my immediate supervisor never liked me because I was seen as another educated threat to the meager pay budget that went around in our small salaries. 

Now laid off for over six months, the best I can hope for is some retail(which I've done before as a teen). My field won't hire me anymore. They interview me and immediately sense I'm not a social type despite having the skills for entry level (again) job. There are 30 to 50 others applying for the same job who don't have anywhere near the debilitating SA and zero social skills that I do.

I'm too old for the military. But the suggestion of driver sounds a possible idea to me. I would feel like frozen in ice having to meet new people, but I guess I could get through taking an ativan or something before the meeting.
A warehouse worker at my old job was doping himself on generic ativan over ten times a day. He got "white" and shaky from withdrawl. He didn't have SA and had a hot blonde gf. And even had a one night "hookup" with the prettiest blonde I'd ever seen in my life who working for a while as our receptionist. I would take a half pill maybe about five times throughout a year only during stressful events at work.


----------



## ilsr (Aug 29, 2010)

VanDamMan said:


> Why? If there aren't any jobs that pay well in your area, why not move to an area where they do pay well. Doesn't seem too complicated.


Very few places that pay well and will hire entry level with little experience. I heard a month ago a place up in South Dakota or some place they're drilling new oil or was that cracking rock oil. Anyways they pay well enough. Guys were coming there from all over the states having to leave their families behind. An isolated small townish area.


----------



## loquaciousintrovert (May 23, 2011)

Anyway, I've decided to take a chance and just quit (with some money saved of course). I just can't do it anymore. I have to leave. Whatever may come next, I don't know, but I can't do this crap anymore.


----------



## Onigiri (Aug 3, 2010)

loquaciousintrovert said:


> Anyway, I've decided to take a chance and just quit (with some money saved of course). I just can't do it anymore. I have to leave. Whatever may come next, I don't know, but I can't do this crap anymore.


Good job! Closing one door will open up opportunities... plus, you'll have time to think about what you want to do next.

I'm in a similar situation as you ~ I don't make as much as my peers and my friends are talking about buying houses. I have pennies in my bank account b/c I'm trying to finish school and avoiding debt as much as possible.

I'm also still working in the same position for years but it's a "real job" behind a desk and I manage a lot of details (even though my pay is crap but I know it's partially my fault for not being assertive). How I got the job was I did something I was good/passionate about, my teacher at the school noticed and when the company was looking for someone, he referred them to me. I did well in the interview and went from there.

My sister got her jobs from internships but I'm also slightly envious of her because she has a waitressing job and she makes bank compared to my office job. She's usually tipped hundreds of dollars a day because she's just really loves football season and the guys love it when they all talk football together. Then again, she's attractive, really quick on her feet and she was given the gift of gab.

Other friends are making more because they mainly chose the right fields into go into - nursing, computer science, engineering... etc etc etc. The skills are in high demand and I guess they were just really good at it. The guys who did really well were just exceptional at what they did and didn't want to take **** from anyone.

And I think that's it boils down to... knowing when to work really hard, doing something you like (if possible because time flies by faster), and just thinking about the next step. Finding the right people to hang out with (those who like their job, passionate about what they do, and push themselves to be better) might help you discover some direction. When there's an environment for ideas to foster, it's easier to look ahead and know what you want.


----------



## kilgoretrout (Jul 20, 2011)

I hear ya, OP. I've never held a 'real' job but I've been trying to change this - I've applied to numerous entry-level positions at hospitals, libraries, and offices because I do not want to work in retail again. Never heard a word back from any of them though... it sure doesn't help that I have a crappy work history at 23. It's not easy getting a decent entry-level job with little work experience and education. No one is interested in giving anyone a chance anymore.

Whatever you decide to do, I wish you the best.


----------



## Syndacus (Aug 9, 2011)

I went to school in Informantion Technology, got my associates in that area. Also I'm certified in A+, Sec+, Network+, and MCP. But all the jobs got outsourced to other countries and I was unable to get more than 15k/yr on what I had. So I retrained, and went to a vocational school, Massage Therapy, paid 8k to go to a good one, and now I'm making about 70k/yr. Only thing is I don't get health insurance or anything like that, no sick time or vacation time. I do have a lot of flexibility though, and my stress level is almost down to nothing. The most stress I get during the day is commuting to work. 

Social skills were all acquired over time while working, as I became more comfortable talking to people, though I have moments on the phone where my voice cracks or I stumble in my wording. 

Seeing as you had a degree in Comparative Literature. Dunno what you can get from it besides being a critic for a literary press, English teacher, professor at some university, or a librarian.


----------



## Syndacus (Aug 9, 2011)

http://www.brown.edu/Departments/Comparative_Literature/ComparativeLiteratureCareerForum.html

Different careers based on your major.


----------



## loquaciousintrovert (May 23, 2011)

Syndacus said:


> Seeing as you had a degree in Comparative Literature. Dunno what you can get from it besides being a critic for a literary press, English teacher, professor at some university, or a librarian.


Okay, well that shows how much you know about my major. I could, if I wanted to, work in publishing (though it would have helped if I had a better GPA). Or I could be a book editor. I have no interest in either. My major actually CAN be used to find a job, I just have no interest in the careers it leads to. Philosophy, on the other hand, or History...those are really useless majors.

BTW, I couldn't be a librarian. Librarians are required to have a Master's degree in Library Science, which I do not have. It's not as simple as just putting books away anymore. You have to be qualified. I also have no interest in being a librarian so that education would be a waste of time and money for me.


----------



## low (Sep 27, 2009)

I make £30 more than I would on the dole (benefits) a week. That's assuming 16 hours.

This week I'm only working 7 hours. So I will make less than I would on the dole. I'll be going there to get my money made up to the dole equavalent. So in this context I'm working for free this week.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

I'm 27 too, I have a job, it's depressing and boring, every day i have to see this place, i have to see the same people and hear them, blah blah blah, they talk a lot, look at them, they're so happy to be here, this is their life, I'm only there to do the job and leave, no time for socializing, this is not a real social environment, it's like slaves trying to turn a bad situation into a good one, I've never been so depressed in my life, I work full time, I want to die and I'm not suicidal. Just think about it, you get money but who really cares? I get money but I don't get to appreciate what I buy since I don't get to use it at the times I want to. I can't even go to the freaking library on a freaking weekday, I can be there at 6pm to 8pm, WOW, that's pathetic, I'm way tired by then so I can't concentrate for nothing, All I do with my money is buy more toys to play with since I don't have friends, to be entertained, but it's always just temporary, it doesn't work.


----------



## JazLeo (Dec 26, 2011)

Have you tried mortgage servicing? Its basically data entry. You have very little interaction outside of your co-workers. It only requires a GED/Highschool diploma. The downside is that it's boring as heck. It pays around $25-30K.
Check out the local banks or other financial institutions.


----------



## Nick9075 (May 25, 2010)

JazLeo:1059539666 said:


> Have you tried mortgage servicing? Its basically data entry. You have very little interaction outside of your co-workers. It only requires a GED/Highschool diploma. The downside is that it's boring as heck. It pays around $25-30K.
> Check out the local banks or other financial institutions.


How without exact experience if you are older than 30 can you be considered for this type of work? Would Love to know how to even get an interview if you are over 30 and do not have exactly what is asked for in the job post.
I have a MS in Finance & BA in Accounting and would probably be deemed overqualified as well as a head case since I haven't worked much in the past 2 years.


----------



## NWZ (Dec 21, 2011)

How do you get a job at all? I graduated from college in 2010, and I have not been able to land even the most menial job. I've gone past looking for a real job. At this point I would take anything.


----------



## Knowbody (Jul 5, 2011)

why was the threadstarter Permanently Banned?


----------



## DrakeN (Nov 2, 2011)

loquaciousintrovert said:


> No thanks. Enough people on here talk about their real jobs that make at least twice what mine do that I'm sure there are other options besides the military, which I have no interest in (I'm a woman, for a start--no interest in an institution that treats human beings similar to me like crap).
> 
> I hate to say this but people I KNOW are dumber than me get paid twice what I do. That's not right.


Try being less arrogant.


----------



## subzero0 (Jun 18, 2005)

Knowbody said:


> why was the threadstarter Permanently Banned?


ah, that's a shame. her posts were always so entertaining to read.


----------



## fonz (Oct 15, 2008)

I think it's for the best though,she was too stubborn to let anyone on here help her


----------



## Paranoid of Spies (Nov 3, 2011)

Unforuantely for the OP, no one is just going to hand her a job that's real job unless she is able to make connections with the right people which of course is really difficult for people like us with SA.

Im sorta in a similar position, Im still looking for that real job and I haven't gotten in because I feel I just lack related work experience. It was suggested as some people have suggested that I volunteer a couple of hours a week at a company related in my field. Unforuantely my SA is really stopping me from trying to go even this route. I don't want to give the impression that I want to meet these people to only get a job (even though that's really the only reason I would meet these people), because of this I almost feel dishonest and I feel my SA will expose me for this...


----------



## mardy423 (Aug 27, 2008)

i'm about to be 25. I make a little over $800 a month, $500 of that goes to rent the rest goes toward food and gas. I hate having no money. when i'm not at work, i don't go anywhere because i don't have the $$ to leave the house. I could really use some new clothes, but i can't spare a penny. I look for jobs online, i call around, 99% of the time i get told "you need more experience" or they pay less then what i make now. i'm tired of the stress.


----------



## dutchguy (Jun 8, 2009)

mardy423 said:


> i'm about to be 25. I make a little over $800 a month, $500 of that goes to rent the rest goes toward food and gas. I hate having no money. when i'm not at work, i don't go anywhere because i don't have the $$ to leave the house. I could really use some new clothes, but i can't spare a penny. I look for jobs online, i call around, 99% of the time i get told "you need more experience" or they pay less then what i make now. i'm tired of the stress.


May I ask what kind of job do you have?
Do you have degree's?

(youre not the only one by the way..)


----------



## dutchguy (Jun 8, 2009)

ShinAkuma said:


> I'm 27 too, I have a job, it's depressing and boring, every day i have to see this place, i have to see the same people and hear them, blah blah blah, they talk a lot, look at them, they're so happy to be here, this is their life, I'm only there to do the job and leave, no time for socializing, this is not a real social environment, it's like slaves trying to turn a bad situation into a good one, I've never been so depressed in my life, I work full time, I want to die and I'm not suicidal. Just think about it, you get money but who really cares? I get money but I don't get to appreciate what I buy since I don't get to use it at the times I want to. I can't even go to the freaking library on a freaking weekday, I can be there at 6pm to 8pm, WOW, that's pathetic, I'm way tired by then so I can't concentrate for nothing, All I do with my money is buy more toys to play with since I don't have friends, to be entertained, but it's always just temporary, it doesn't work.


What job do you have men?


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

dutchguy said:


> What job do you have men?


company that makes oxygen concentrators and other similar medical devices, I simply assemble the parts, test the medical devices, etc.. with other people, etc...


----------



## JazLeo (Dec 26, 2011)

Nick9075 said:


> How without exact experience if you are older than 30 can you be considered for this type of work? Would Love to know how to even get an interview if you are over 30 and do not have exactly what is asked for in the job post.
> I have a MS in Finance & BA in Accounting and would probably be deemed overqualified as well as a head case since I haven't worked much in the past 2 years.


Every one of my co-workers is over 30 if not 40+. Job availability depends on where you're located-In central AL, most temp agencies are scouting for mortgage servicing reps(Look for positions titled mortgage closer, mtg audit clerk, or mtg post-closing clerk.) 
I have a BA/MAcc, when dealing with settlement statements, notes, interest, etc. your experience is a plus.

On a side note- because I went through a temp agency I didn't have to interview.


----------



## flykiwi (Jul 18, 2011)

Heyyy I work at walmart too!
I feel your pain.... Its hella stressful.
Like for me on scale of 1 to 100 its 95 stress.
I want to make good money but that's not possible
or worthwhile in a retail job. In order to not work retail,
I have to go to school. I want to do something I love. 
But that doesn't guarantee a job or reliable income. 
The answer for where the money is at is
High demand fields like science related,
Medical, criminal justice, computer stuff, or accounting
and crap. All the boring stuff.
Apparently jobs that pay well and are what
one loves doing are basically nonexistant or hard to come by.
I don't know what to do either. I don't want to be like
the older ladies here who've been at walmart for 16 years.
Just 3 years is a long time in retail to me.
Its not worth it. The stress and panic attacks alone will kill me.


----------



## aznj50 (May 4, 2011)

Get a job as bank teller the average hourly pay is 10 to 12hr, but it's easy to make mistakes. So much things you have to do ughh. 

Personal banker makes 30k+, but it's a sales job. Car dealerships always hire. You can go from 30k to 60k. The lowest being 20k if you barely sell cars. 

Things that are always hiring sales.

Pharm, car, and cell phone sales. Average salary 30k to 60k.

Warehouse worker makes 10 an hour.

Police officer makes 60k. 

Since your female have you consider marrying a guy who makes lucrative income. Since your female.


----------



## lde22 (Oct 19, 2009)

I kind of know how you feel. I'm 25 work, part time at a job that I absolutely hate, live with my parents, and earn $12,000 per year ($13/hr). I'm still trying to go to college and get a bachelors degree in something. I'm going to community college right now. What makes me feel so much worse though is when I go on facebook and see people who I went to highschool with and they obviously make a decent living, live on their own or with a girlfriend/boyfriend, and have a real job/career. It makes me feel like a complete failure in life.

For any suggestions that I can make: 
I know people make good money in sales, unfortunately sales is extremely difficult with SA. But I went on an interview for a door to door sales job where I just went with him door-to-door and watched what he did, and he told me he made about $3,000 per month which is actually a livable income, but I think he worked somewhat long hours, at least 8 hrs per day.

You could maybe try to become a real estate agent or do something in real estate, they make decent money, but then again that would be difficult with SA.
Or you could look into become a registered nurse, take a nursing program at a community college. They make decent money I think.
Or you might be able to become an accountant/payroll clerk/bookkeeper or tax person. I think you can become a payroll clerk or bookkeeper with only an associates degree or some type of certificate.

Overall I would suggest you look into what programs a community college has that lead directly to a decent paying job, something where you can get your degree/certificate in a year or two. Or look for certificate type jobs, where you get certified in something that leads directly to a job.

Or you might consider working on getting your master's degree, you hopefully can get a job with that.

Another option is to look for other positions where you work, or look for working at another company, another low wage job, and then work your way up, become a manager or something. Although you said you work at walmart, I would suggest you get out of walmart ASAP. My mom works there and they still treat her like crap. She's almost in her sixites and is a department manager and they work her ridiculously crazy hours and she doesn't get any holidays off. For thanksgiving she has to go in early in the morning (like 3am) then come home, then she has to go back and work overnight, it's insane.

Another suggestion would be to try starting your own business, something you enjoy doing or are good at. That's what I'm trying to do, start a online business. I've made some money online, but not much. You said you got your degree in Literature? Does that mean you enjoy writing? If so you can made money writing kindle ebooks, write an ebook and sell it in the amazon kindle store.

Also, read some books on choosing/finding a career. Go to the library and check out some career and resume books. Research different careers you might be interested in. Some suggestions are: "Do What You Are" and "What Color Is Your Parachute". You might also try hiring a career coach, I've been thinking about doing that.

It sounds like you really want a career that you can tolerate if not enjoy, instead of a job that you hate. That's what I want anyways.


----------



## Shrinking Violet (Oct 11, 2010)

This thread makes me feel a little better. It's unfortunate that others are having the same problems as me, but at least I'm not alone in it. I keep comparing myself to people I know that have managed to get into a reasonable career (and they're younger than me).

The OP was so angry, but it kind of made me laugh. I'm a bit angry too - it feels like it's not fair that I slaved away for so long and got nothing out of it. But the reality is that intelligence and education won't necessarily get you a good career. You have to back it up with internships, work experience, networking, and ambition.

It's totally soul-destroying to get highly educated at great cost, and then not be able to find a reasonable job. I think people go into debt too easily these days. If I could do it all again, I would probably just go to a local college and pay my way by working part-time.


----------



## ScantyGeoduck (Feb 13, 2012)

Never compare yourself to others. As a wise woman once said, "compare and despair".


:yes


----------



## AnimeV (Jun 11, 2010)

Deleted


----------



## Tu Cielo (Jun 5, 2011)

I feel like I can relate on some level. I work at a department store as a sales floor employee making a measly $9/hr. I've never earned more than $10,000 a year and I've been working there for almost 5 years. Then again, I usually only work 15-20 hours a week. I dread going to work every time and I find myself completely miserable when I'm there. I want to be able to start a career doing something I love, but I'm stuck at this dead-end job with no desire to advance myself to a higher position. I'm worried that I'll be trapped in retail for the rest of my life...


----------



## dutchguy (Jun 8, 2009)

I do think a job as bookkeeper is a decent but still "easy" to learn for job.
Also its seems to be perfect for people with SA, dont you think?


----------



## Nick9075 (May 25, 2010)

JazLeo said:


> Every one of my co-workers is over 30 if not 40+. Job availability depends on where you're located-In central AL, most temp agencies are scouting for mortgage servicing reps(Look for positions titled mortgage closer, mtg audit clerk, or mtg post-closing clerk.)
> I have a BA/MAcc, when dealing with settlement statements, notes, interest, etc. your experience is a plus.
> 
> On a side note- because I went through a temp agency I didn't have to interview.


That is a different experience than what I have seen here in the MA & NYC areas. Even for temp jobs you have to interview (typically with multiple people) with the client and you need to have exact previous experience in the same industry, software etc... Of course if you are over 35 you are SOL since there are a ton of just out of school college kids in the Boston area that employers are tripping over themselves to hire even without any experience whatsoever


----------



## mbcdn (Mar 2, 2012)

I graduated with a BA and worked call centre jobs and undesirable ones until I finally got the balls to rewrite my resume, and seek out a different career field more conducive to my career. It took a year for me to find a permanent job having juggled a few contract positions but I'm now working a great job with incredible benefits and average pay 40k+. I'd like to make more in the future but I've accepted that patience and experience is crucial to future careers. Focus on doing the best you can in your current situation and you'll pull through.


----------



## Nick9075 (May 25, 2010)

Right now I would be content with a 10 an hour call center job but cant even get that 

Basically I am 36 with no options even as the job market has gotten much stronger


----------



## vTEX (Dec 16, 2011)

If you have an entrepreneurial mindset, you could try internet marketing. Low startup (like under $50) and high ROI if you're competent. That's what I do and I've had $xx,xxx months for the last year or so. It's particularly great if you have SA since you don't have to deal with customers face to face.

Watch out for scams though. I'm guessing 90% lose money and fail because they buy everything they can about IM and never take action. Any tutorials that can be bought online can probably also be found online for free.

Also, it's not good if you want something socially acceptable. Anytime I tell someone I make money online, they think I've fallen for a pyramid scheme and give me a pitying look. But people not understanding you beats having a psychopath boss and standing on your feet all day every time.


----------

